

Apple Sues Motorola for Multi-Touch Phone Infringement - andrewgioia
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2371822,00.asp

======
bryanlarsen
Apple is now suing the company that invented the cell phone. Granted, those
original patents would be long expired by now, but I'm sure that Motorola
still has lots of patents a lot more fundamental than the ones Apple has, so
this is probably just a form of negotiation via nuclear weapon.

But it really does bother me. It just feels so offensive that a company that
makes a cell phone thinks it's reasonable to sue the company that invented the
cell phone. How can anybody argue that this is fair or reasonable? Apple's not
only standing on the shoulders of giants like Motorola, but now they're
kicking these giants in the face.

